# config PC pour faire un hackintosh puissant



## Farkas (12 Août 2015)

Bonjour a tous

Etant habitue aux iMacs, je travaille maintenant dans un bureau qui n'a que des PC, mais j'ai la possibilite d'en commander un nouveau sur mesure pour moi.

Je compte sauter sur l'occasion pour installer Yosemite dessus en dual boot. Il me semble qu'il faut une config bien particuliere pour faire reconnaitre le materiel par Mac OS.
Qqn pourrait-il m'aiguiller sur une config assez puissante pour l'achitecture et l'infographie 3D (similaire a ma config iMac courante ci-dessous, voire mieux) qui serait optimale pour faire un hackintosh ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (12 Août 2015)

Un guide assez complet :
http://www.tonymacx86.com/building-customac-buyers-guide-july-2015.html

En faisant un effort de recherche tu verras que ce genre d'information a déjà été donnée moult fois


----------



## Farkas (18 Août 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Un guide assez complet :
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/building-customac-buyers-guide-july-2015.html
> 
> En faisant un effort de recherche tu verras que ce genre d'information a déjà été donnée moult fois


Salut ntx et merci pour ta reaction rapide et le lien. En effet le sujet a deja ete aborde et du coup en tant que debutant je me retrouve face a un flot d'infos considerable et un mal de chien a en extraire les infos les plus recentes, et qui me concernent reellement.

J'ai egalement trouve un guide qui semble convenir pour l'installation. 
http://lifehacker.com/the-always-up-to-date-guide-to-building-a-hackintosh-o-5841604

J'ai decide d'opter pour la config suivante en remplacant quelques elements en rouge :

Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H-BK Mother board Intel ATX Intel Socket 1150
Intel Core i7 4790K 4 core Processor 4 GHz Socket LGA1150
GeForce GTX 960 au lieu de EVGA GT740 SC Nvidia graphical card GeForce GT 740 1085 MHz 2048 Mo PCI-Express

KINGSTON SAVAGE DDR3 2400 2x8GB au lieu de Crucial CL8 Memory RAM DDR3 16 Go (2 x 8 Go) PC3-12800 800 MHz
Samsung EVO 850 MZ-75E250B/EU internal flash drive SSD 2,5" 250 Go SATA III
ANTEC edge 650 80 Plus Gold 650W ATX/EPS Fully modular au lieu de Corsair CP-9020054-UK RM Series RM650 80 Plus Gold 650W ATX/EPS Fully Modular Power Supply Unit
TP-Link TL-WDN4800 PCI Express adaptator wireless dubble band N 450 Mbps
Est-il possible d'appliquer cette config sans risquer des soucis de de pilotes ou de compatibilite Mac OS ?


----------



## ntx (18 Août 2015)

Pour la mémoire, il faut qu'elle corresponde au mieux aux caractéristiques de ta carte mère et de ton processeur, principalement concernant la fréquence du bus : pas de sur-fréquence inutile ou de sous-fréquence handicapante.

Pour l'alim, il n'y a pas de soucis du moment que la puissance fournie correspond au besoin de ta machine. La modularité, la consommation ou le bruit ne sont que des aspects de confort. Il existe des sites pour calculer la puissance nécessaire (et suffisante ) comme par exemple http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator

Pour ces deux aspects, la compatibilité avec l'OS n'intervient pas.

Je ne prononcerais pas sur la carte graphique.


----------



## Farkas (19 Août 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Pour la mémoire, il faut qu'elle corresponde au mieux aux caractéristiques de ta carte mère et de ton processeur, principalement concernant la fréquence du bus : pas de sur-fréquence inutile ou de sous-fréquence handicapante.


Les barettes Kingston ont une frequence allant jusque 2400 MHz. Peux-tu me dire quelles caract. de la carte mere je suis sense regarder ?
En ce qui concerne le processeur, je vois que dans mon cas ca plafonne a 1600 MHZ, j'en deduis que je peux prendre des barrettes a 1600 MHz si ca me coute moins cher, sans voir de difference au niveau des performances ?



ntx a dit:


> Pour l'alim, il n'y a pas de soucis du moment que la puissance fournie correspond au besoin de ta machine. La modularité, la consommation ou le bruit ne sont que des aspects de confort. Il existe des sites pour calculer la puissance nécessaire (et suffisante ) comme par exemple http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator


Apres un rapide calcul via ce site, il en ressort que j'ai besoin de 267 W, par consequent je suis tranquille avec l'alim ANTEC de 650W.



Concernant la carte graphique, il semblerait que certains utilisateurs aient deja teste la GTX 960, mais je les vois parler de ASUS, MSI, pas NVIDIA ... du coup je ne sais pas si on parle de la meme chose.
http://www.tonymacx86.com/desktop-c...trix-gtx-960-ready-our-hackintosh-builds.html

Il y a tres peu d'infos concernant la compatibilite de la GTX 960 avec Mac OS 10.10.
J'ai juste trouve ces sujets qui en parlent :

Ici il semblerait qu'il soit necessaire d'installer le driver manuellement
http://www.hackintoshosx.com/topic/23145-graphics-card-driver/?hl=gtx+960
suivant ce guide ...
http://www.hackintoshosx.com/topic/22774-nvidia-graphics-web-drivers-installation-guide/

J'ai trouve un sujet similaire et ca depasse largement mes connaissances, ca ne me rassure pas des masses ...
http://forums.macg.co/threads/clover-nvidia.1261490/

J'en deduis que je dois opter pour une GeForce moins recente si je veux eviter ce genre de prise de tete ?


----------



## ntx (19 Août 2015)

Pour la CM tu as la liste des fréquences supportées ici : http://www.gigabyte.fr/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4979#sp
Pour le proc là : http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz

Tu as donc le choix entre de la 1333 ou de la 1600, prend de la 1600


----------



## Farkas (20 Août 2015)

Merci a toi.

Il ne me reste plus qu'a determiner la carte graphique adequate et j'ai ma config.


----------



## Farkas (10 Septembre 2015)

Bon voila, j'ai le materiel avec la config suivante :
- Intel Core i7 4790K 4 core Processor 4 GHz Socket LGA1150
- Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H-BK Mother board Intel ATX Intel Socket 1150
- KINGSTON SAVAGE DDR3 2400 2X8GB
- Samsung EVO 850 MZ-75E250B/EU internal flash drive SSD 2,5" 250 Go SATA III divise en deux partitions egales
- Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 1178 MHz 4096 Mo PCI Express
- TP-Link TL-WDN4800 PCI Express adaptor wireless dubble band N 450 Mbps

Maintenant, je tente d'installer Mac OS 10.10. La suite de l'aventure ici.


----------

